# Paladium pricing



## Buckly (Jan 16, 2020)

Hey Forum folks,
Just wondering if anyone has some news on why Pd is going through the roof and if you know any consistent buyers of MLCCs (I collect them)?
Thx in advance for the treasure trove of knowledge answers that will follow!  
Buckly


----------

